# [Solved]Corrupted Reiserfs Partition

## nero37

I have a corrupted reiserfs partition.

```
reiserfsck --check /dev/sdb6

Replaying journal..

Reiserfs journal '/dev/sdb6' in blocks [18..8211]: 0 transactions replayed

Checking internal tree../ 12 (of  12)/ 80 (of  92)/107 (of 167)block 55644123: The level of the node (19523) is not correct, (1) expected

 the problem in the internal node occured (55644123), whole subtree is skipped

/ 84 (of  92)/ 46 (of 164)block 55644344: The level of the node (12336) is not correct, (1) expected

 the problem in the internal node occured (55644344), whole subtree is skipped

finished                  

Comparing bitmaps..vpf-10640: The on-disk and the correct bitmaps differs.

Bad nodes were found, Semantic pass skipped

2 found corruptions can be fixed only when running with --rebuild-tree
```

The partition can still be mounted and I know the folder that contains the files with bad blocks. Is it possible to just delete these files/folders instead of rebuilding the tree?

----------

## John R. Graham

Bad nodes are not the same as bad blocks.  And, no, just deleting the folder will not fix everything.  You need to follow the tool's recommendation, but not before you ensure that you have a good backup.  If not, then fire thou playest with.

- John

----------

## nero37

Got everything backed up and some spare time to fix this. should I run reiserfsck like this;

```
reiserfsck --scan-whole-partition --rebuild-tree /dev/sdb6
```

or

```
reiserfsck --rebuild-tree /dev/sdb6
```

The article here says to always run with "--scan-whole-partition" but the reiserfsck man page warns you away from it.

----------

## John R. Graham

Always try less severe remedies first.  I'd go with --rebuild-tree first.

- John

----------

## nero37

Thanks for the advise, I ran it with just "--rebuild-tree" and it appears to have fixed everything without anything important being lost.

----------

